# muzzy pro vs HMF



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How Does the Muzzy pro Compare to the HMF Full System?? How Much Bigger is the head pipes On the Muzzy? If I run the Quit Core on the Muzzy will it Choke it down much?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I have an 05 750 w/ hmf full system and my 08 750 has the regular muzzy full system. Right off I can say that the muzzy has equal length headers whereas the hmf does not, both have SS header pipes so no worries about rust/rotting. They sound way different from one another....the hmf sounds like a hmf, the muzzy sounds more like a v8. I havnt dyno'd either bike so can't say what the hp difference is. I don't run the quiet core in my muzzy because it does choke it down some....i like the way it runs without it. 

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

We are under a 94db requirement in 3 of the places we ride, so have to be quit


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha. Well it is designed to be able to run with the quiet core so I mean your not going to experience any problems from doing so, but it is truthfully a noticeable difference on my brute with it out. Luckily we don't have db restrictions down here  Plus if I remember correctly I think the muzzy is actually less expensive than the hmf full system and has better claims. The hmf's are also notorious for leaking around the gasket where they bolt up to the head, I've had good luck out of the one on the 05 using factory kawi gaskets so far.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd go for the Muzzy Pro over the HMF all day. HMF's are not real good when it comes down to quality, IMO. Plus they cost like 550+, that's fully muzzy right there.

Personally heard filthyredneck's 08' and 05' brutes and that muzzy sure does sound better. Seems a bit louder then my big gun, maybe because mine is still new. Sounds pretty good to me though:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ thank ya sir, I forgot you were under the bridge that day when I rolled up. Personally I really like the big gun myself lol, but got the muzzy so I'm sure thats what i'll have from now on unless I come across the right deal.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey brute574, I just noticed that you have motor so you would benefit the most from a full muzzy pro. There a bit expensive at $550, I believe but the best for internal mods. Not going to lie the big gun gets loud one you hammer the throttle:rockn: As long as it's idling it's not much louder then stock. I don't run the quiet core on my big gun, but if you mud ride it clogs much faster.


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

Regualr muzzy has 1 1/2 head pipes and the Muzzy pro has 1 5/8 head pipes. If you do anything bigger than a 750 st bore....Muzzy pro!!


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

If he  has a noise level to abid by where he rides then no contest get a muzzy pro an hmf is super loud


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

I already have a HMF, But going to an 840 Stg 2, Wondering How Much the HMF will Hurt me Over the Muzzy Pro?

My HMF has the Quit Core in ti, No problem with Sound


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Consider Big Gun. I know how many people support Muzzy here but, I LOVE my big gun, more then muzzy. BUT im not sure if it will work with internal mods, Id debate between Muzzy Pro and Big Gun. Depending on which will give u more flow, closer to equal length pipes. IMO Big gun has better general quality, with allen head screws for easy tear down and doesn't melt plastics. With the quiet core the big gun isn't as loud as some might say. At idle its only a tad louder then stock, when you open it up it does get loud, but so does muzzy (If your running HMF now i don't think you can get any louder). In the end your going to want power though, which im not sure if the big gun can compete with the muzzy pro, but id definitely look into the big gun.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I have heard the muzzy is the way to go but their are melting issues


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Alot of the melting issues come from not having your motor properly tuned though.... Mine for example runs on the lean side so yes I had some issues, but with some header wrap and some custom heat shields that I made it's much better now. The header wrap takes away ALOT of the heat from my leg too. I do plan on getting mine tuned, but I'm waiting till I get my MSD and get rid of this PC3 that I'm currently using.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea theres going to be melting issues with any exhaust not being right in the A/F. Already have this problem with my big gun and it's a PITA:aargh4: Muzzy melts more things from what I've heard because of the equal length headers though. X2 on the allen head bolts on the big gun. A lot easier to remove then the rivets in HMF's or Muzzy's. Disassembled mine when I got it new, just to see what it looked like inside


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Does the pro have a Quit Core, or some other means toquit it down?


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes, quiet core and spark arrestor. Can be used with both, either one, or neither of the two. Two spacer washers are provided to take up the space of an absent QC or spark arrestor.
Also, on my brand new Muzzy Pro, the muffler cap has allen head bolts, not rivets.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

how quit is it?


----------



## JJB (Feb 5, 2010)

With quiet core installed it's not much louder (if any) than stock.


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love my Muzzy Pro. Not tooo loud but nice deep sound.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm thinking of going with muzzy pro after I put the pistons and cam in That should help with getting the most out of it


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

Man if your looking for quiet I wouldn't go with a Hmf unless its the swamp series cause the utility series is loud no matter what I don't know anybody with a muzzy but the hmf sawmpseries is quiet as hell.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Reno said:


> Man if your looking for quiet I wouldn't go with a Hmf unless its the swamp series cause the utility series is loud no matter what I don't know anybody with a muzzy but the hmf sawmpseries is quiet as hell.


I already have a HMF, But going to an 840 Stg 2, Wondering How Much the HMF will Hurt me Over the Muzzy Pro?

My HMF has the Quit Core in ti, No problem with Sound


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

ah the 840 kits.. Im not sure man the muffler shouldn't make too big of a difference


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got My Muzzy Pro Today, Fits NICE. to All that Have these, do they Pop a little When you Let off the Gas?? Or is my Jetting Off?


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

brute574 said:


> Got My Muzzy Pro Today, Fits NICE. to All that Have these, do they Pop a little When you Let off the Gas?? Or is my Jetting Off?


I havent noticed, but mine is EFI and I have the MSD.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If its backfiring or popping on decel mess with the idle screw a little bit it could be rich. Could fix your problem might not info is kinda vague.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

What are you doing for Jetting? 2 Sizes Different Front to Rear? Or 1 Size Because of the Equal Length Headers?


----------

